# Remz...you crack me up!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tonight I was going through some swim suits and trying to figure out which one I wanted to bring on our trip this weekend. I was throwing them on the floor behind me and I heard Remi investigating them. He has an obsession with clean clothes, I think he likes how the fabric softener smells or something because he will tip over a clean basket of laundry on the floor and roll on it. Its a given, every time I bring up a basket of laundry. Well, he apparently felt the same action was needed for the swim suits...

No joke, I turned around and saw this:










:laugh: 

I heard some commotion so as I turned around I asked, "Remz what are you doing?" And he tilted his head with a swimsuit top on him perfectly. What a goofball!!! He certainly is a character and I couldn't imagine life without him. He makes me laugh so much. My silly boy. 

Guess he's ready to go jumping this weekend??


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

HAHAHA! One in a million shot!

and that look "Is this slimming enough?"


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Remi looks quite stylish!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Cross dresser obviously!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHA< what a goof ball! I would have just died laughing. I think he's ready for the pool!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats funny. I can just imagine him saying 'does it look like I've got a big arse in this?' You wonder how on earth he got it over his head.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, this was too cute (and funny) I don't know how you got this picture. I wouldn't have been able to stop laughing.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

HA HA HA!! That is WAY to funny! What a perfectly timed picture.. hahaha what a funny boy!


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ha Ha! I love it. What a character :becky:


----------



## nykea (Jun 15, 2011)

Huh, my dog has a thing for laundry too. Unfortunately he prefers the ones that are a little bit less fresh... With my knickers being at the top of the list. He doesn't chew on them, just sucks on them... :O


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohh how funny, picture is priceless!!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL...dogs are just goof balls! The look on the face is priceless...and a total oh I am busted look


----------

